# Urinary Tract Infection in my 9th month of pregnancy



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I feel a little let-down here. I'd gone through all these months of pregnancy without an incident, well, except for the expected symptoms (heartburn, frequent urination, hemorrhoids, nausea in the beginning, etc.).Today, at my doctor's appointment, they detected some white blood cells in my urine and required me to give another sample, a sterile one for them to culture to determine if I have urinary tract infection.My ob-gyn was blase about it, like it wasn't such a big deal. If it is UTI, I take anti-biotics and be done with it. But of course I had to read the baby book from hell that freaks me out every time, and it talks about cystitis (bladder infection) and kidney infection which would land me in the hospital and jeopardize my unborn baby, possibly cause preterm labor.So now I'm wondering what the hell caused this. Did I not shower enough (possibly)? Did I not drink enough water? Did I not practice good enough bathroom hygiene?Or, maybe it's blood residue from my occasionally bleeding hemorrhoids (which flare up now and then even more since being pregnant, and today was especially bad with blood at every BM) getting into the first urine sample. I'm hoping it's that instead, so I DON'T have to take anti-biotics, even though a friend who's studying to become a nurse says it's okay now, because the baby's already developed and just growing.Any input?


----------

